# help putting lattice-type roof over deck



## mpinneau (Jul 5, 2009)

My deck has a railing around it with posts every 8 feet or so. The deck floor is 10 feet off the ground and attached to the wall of the house.
I want to put a light roof structure over the deck to provide shade, and one end can tie into the wall of the house. How can I attaach the uprights that will support this roof to the railing? are there hardware brackets that would do it?  I looked all around Home Depot. 
I'd think that since this is a light-weight trellis-type roof not bearing any weight except perhaps vines at some point and I think it will allow enough air flow through so there won't be an issue with wind catching under it.


----------



## kok328 (Jul 6, 2009)

If it were me, I'd go with an 8" lap joint held together with carriage bolts.
However, I'm not a carpenter or builder so I'm sure someone will be along with a better solution.


----------



## inspectorD (Jul 6, 2009)

I know no one wants to do it, but contact your local building dept and ask. They will come out to your site and tell you what is possible for your area.
Usually this type of project is an easy one, unless you are on the shoreline.
Some simple Simpson Strong-Tie - Helping to Build Stronger, Safer Structures connectors can usually solve any problems.
Beam and post sizing will be determined by roof pitch and snow loads..hehe.
The rafters may need some blocking in between to help stop racking of the roof, this is because the fiber panels cannot. And some lag bolts into a ledgerboard every 16 inches , alternating up and down will keep the roof attached to the building, as long as they are catching something behind the plywood.
Your building official will answer all those questions.

Good luck


----------

